# Living Sacrifice - Dying to Self



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

When you are forgotten, neglected, or purposely set at naught, and you don't sting or hurt with the oversight, but your heart is happy being counted worthy to suffer for Christ; 

That is dying to self.

When your good is evil spoken of, when your wishes are crossed, your advice disregarded, your opinion ridiculed, and you refuse to let anger rise in your heart or even defend yourself, but take it all in patient, loving silence; 

That is dying to self.

When you lovingly and patiently bear any disorder, any irregularity, any annoyance; when you can stand face to face with waste, folly, extravagance, spiritual insensibility, and endure it as Jesus did; 

That is dying to self.

When you are content with any food, and offering, any raiment, any climate, any society, any solitude, any interruption by the will of God; 

That is dying to self.

When you never care to refer to yourself in conversation or record your own good works or itch after commendation, when you can truly love to be unknown; 

That is dying to self.

When you can see your brother prosper and have his needs met, and can honestly rejoice with him in spirit and feel no envy, nor question God, while your own needs are far greater and you are in desperate circumstances; 

That is dying to self.

When you can receive correction and reproof from one of less stature than yourself and can humbly submit, inwardly as well as outwardly, finding no rebellion or resentment rising up within your heart; 

That is dying to self.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

What an amazing post! Truly wise words!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Flyingvranch said:


> What an amazing post! Truly wise words!


I have to agree with you Flyingvranch. These are not my words - so I will not take credit for them, but I thought it was a great message, so that's why I posted it here. Hopefully many will be blessed by it.


----------

